
Treatment of major depressive disorder using botulinum toxin A - RogtamBar
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24910934
======
RogtamBar
Full title should be:

Treatment of major depressive disorder using botulinum toxin A: a 24-week
randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled study.

______________________________________

What I find interesting is, that this seems to be almost a magic bullet for
some depression. Half of the patient group had it's HRSD* score halved after
measly 2 applications. Halved means depression gone (0-7 is OK, 7-20 is
depressed). It seems that disrupting the feedback cycle between facial muscles
and mood can be quite powerful.

First study on this was published in 2006.

[http://www.psmag.com/health-and-behavior/can-botox-cure-
your...](http://www.psmag.com/health-and-behavior/can-botox-cure-your-
depression-facial-paralysis-emotions-feeling-84227)

Yet there is very little research on this (4-5 studies) - even though such
research is really comparatively cheap. All that is needed is a researcher who
can evaluate the subjects and some very short sessions to administer the
injections.

Meanwhile, millions of people are continually being prescribed psychoactive
drugs with unpleasant common side effects, such as nausea, dry mouth,
inability to have an orgasm, weight gain, erectile dysfunction, etc.

*[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamilton_Rating_Scale_for_Depr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamilton_Rating_Scale_for_Depression)

------
DrScump
Into the _skin_ of the _forehead_? Seriously?

~~~
RogtamBar
Uhm, the target is a specific muscle. The idea that our expressions also
affect our emotions, and not just the other way around is ancient.

It's been researched as of late
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facial_feedback_hypothesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facial_feedback_hypothesis)

This procedure makes it impossible for the depressed people to frown, which
seems to improve mood..

------
J_Darnley
Let me guess. Is the dose a fatal one?

~~~
RogtamBar
No.

